# Big Problem..all My Fluid Leaked Out My Front Struts.



## LS2~N~BLUE (May 16, 2006)

I Just Baught My Brand New 06 Gto Last Night And When I Got It Home It Was Leaking So Bad From Both Sides Of The Car From Out Of The Struts. This Sucks!!! So Shes Back At The Dealer. Also The Shifter Rattles Like Crazy. And When I Turn Off The Car But Leave The Key On The Coolant Overheating Light Comes On And The Temp Needle Goes Up Tp H!!!!! Anyone Heard Of These Things?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

got pics?


----------



## LS2~N~BLUE (May 16, 2006)

*Na Not Yet.*



EEZ GOAT said:


> got pics?


I HOPE TO GET SOME POSTED SOON BUT I DONT HAVE ANY RIGHT NOW. ITS CLEAN GTO 06 M6 IMPULSE BLUE ON BLUE. WITH THE FACTORY 18'S. NEED LIMO TINT, INTAKE, EXHAUST, RIP SHIFTER AND ALL BE GOOD FOR RIGHT NOW. YOURS IS VERY NICE! NICE WHEELS.CLEAN

LATER TO COME...
HEADERS
UNDERDRIVE PULLEY
160 THERMO.
GOOD TUNE
MAYBE A CAM.
18S 260-265 18X9 / 240-245 18X8


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

> YOURS IS VERY NICE! NICE WHEELS.CLEAN


thx


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

LS2~N~BLUE said:


> I Just Baught My Brand New 06 Gto Last Night And When I Got It Home It Was Leaking So Bad From Both Sides Of The Car From Out Of The Struts. This Sucks!!! So Shes Back At The Dealer. Also The Shifter Rattles Like Crazy. And When I Turn Off The Car But Leave The Key On The Coolant Overheating Light Comes On And The Temp Needle Goes Up Tp H!!!!! Anyone Heard Of These Things?



How did you know that the fluid has leaked from the struts? Is it making a "metal to metal rub" type of sound when you go over dips and bumps? Or is a squeaking? I think my struts have leaked out as well, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

LS2~N~BLUE said:


> I Just Baught My Brand New 06 Gto Last Night And When I Got It Home It Was Leaking So Bad From Both Sides Of The Car From Out Of The Struts. This Sucks!!! So Shes Back At The Dealer. Also The Shifter Rattles Like Crazy. And When I Turn Off The Car But Leave The Key On The Coolant Overheating Light Comes On And The Temp Needle Goes Up Tp H!!!!! Anyone Heard Of These Things?


You guys...please take the time a file a formal complaint. Who knows it could get us free service (Yeah Right) or something if enough report this officially at this site.

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Gpr1200r said:


> You guys...please take the time a file a formal complaint. Who knows it could get us free service (Yeah Right) or something if enough report this officially at this site.
> 
> http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/


Just filed mine. It's not showing up on the site yet, but it should be #34.

KB


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

kegbelly said:


> Just filed mine. It's not showing up on the site yet, but it should be #34.
> 
> KB


You know it's funny that over http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83970
ther are at least 30 bro's with the same problem. WTF??? I am only reporting this as the number of failures exceeds the # reported at the NHTSA site. As I stated previously my GTO had a build of 02/06. On a more positive note my dealer confirmed today that my struts were in and ready for install. I will post up tomorrow as to the outcome of the repair. For the record this repair has cost me so far 4 hours of income ( $92) so I am not happy. I have to take at least another 2 hours ($46 lost wages) again on thursday to deliver the car to the dealership for the warranty repair and then pick it up after work. I've seen threads on other GTO sites that say that we are whiners (with the strut problem) and all I can say is "How would you feel about this"??? My GTO is killer and I just want GM to admit to the problem at hand.


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

LS2~N~BLUE said:


> I When I Turn Off The Car But Leave The Key On The Coolant Overheating Light Comes On And The Temp Needle Goes Up Tp H!!!!!


Very common in all cars - it's called heat soak. The engine block is still much hotter than the coolant when you turn off your engine. Without the water pump running and the radiator able to dissipate the heat pulled from the block via the coolant, the coolant temperature rises. This is one reason you'll see warning stickers and notes in your manual about automatically starting radiator fans that can engage after the engine is off. 

This has nothing to do with your key, it's just that your key in the ignition allows you to witness a completely normal phenomena (especially with aluminum blocks - much lower heat capacity and higher thermal conductivity when compared to cast iron).


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

was your car made in Feb?


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Gpr1200r said:


> I've seen threads on other GTO sites that say that we are whiners (with the strut problem) and all I can say is "How would you feel about this"??? My GTO is killer and I just want GM to admit to the problem at hand.


How do I feel? Well, considering that I just paid well over $30K for a car, I would expect the SOB not to leak a drop of anything, much less to start doing so with less than 300 miles of putting around on it. I expect it to be RIGHT, but in this day and age that might not be possible anymore. 
Other than that, I'm diggin' the ride.

KB


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

Just take it back to the dealer, they will fix it. It was caused by something in shipping, exactly what i'm not sure, possibly a storm that effected the transport of the cars, but that's a complete guess.

It's only happening for the most part on the 06's

Two other things to check if you have a new 2006, is the PSI and check the springs for shipping rubbers that have been left in.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

No rubbers in springs found. I had the dealer check the tire pressure before I ever test drove it, so I know that's OK. Plus I know how to use a tire guage.

From reading a zillion posts on this site from all you fantastic and knowledgable people, I knew more about the GTO than the guy trying to sell it to me did, and I'll be the first to admit I don't know a lot about them from my own personal experience. But I'm surprised by how *little* dealers actually know about these cars, but I'm still new to the game. How can you service something you don't know jack about? So we'll see how my first service appointment goes tomorrow. 

More than anything, I guess I'm looking for reassurance that I didn't finance the next 6 years of my life to buy a "dog"....

KB


----------

